# Live Safe Academy, LLC Advanced Handgun Training Clinic!



## Ian Kinder (Apr 12, 2005)

*LIVE SAFE ACADEMY, LLC ADVANCED HANDGUN TRAINING CLINIC!*

     Live Safe Academy, LLC, in conjunction with the Great Lakes Self-Defense Association Corporate Sponsor Program (www.glsda.org), is proud to announce our next Advanced Training Clinic in June of 2005 (LSA TC, June 2005). This event will consist of two 8-hour days of live fire handgun training featuring both Sergeant Joseph Little Joe Ferrera and Training Officer Brian T. Bastianelli at the Livingston Conservation and Sports Association in Brighton Michigan (Livingston County). 

     Below is a brief description, all details will be posted on our website soon.  Until then, please send all inquires to LiveSafe@juno.com and include LSA TC, June 2005 in the subject line. Pre-registration is required and spaces are limited, so dont wait to take advantage of this opportunity. 

*SERGEANT JOSEPH LITTLE JOE FERRERA *has been involved in local and federal law enforcement for over 25 years and is one of Michigans leading law enforcement trainers. Having experience in all facets of law enforcement and corrections, Joe has instructed all across the United States at such prestigious conferences as ASLET, IALEFI®, PPCT and the Advanced Law Enforcement Training Camp (LETC) in Utah. He is currently employed by a 160-officer agency that borders Detroit, Michigan and has extensive experience as a patrol officer, F.T.O., S.E.R.T. member (team leader and Use-Of-Force instructor) and lead department Use-Of-Force instructor. He is a proud member of the GLSDA Instructor Alliance Program and a staff instructor for Live Safe Academy, LLC and was recently featured in Warriors: On Living with Courage, Discipline, and Honor edited by Loren W. Christensen and published by Paladin Press (ISBN 1581604548). 

*TRAINING OFFICER BRIAN T. BASTIANELLI* first entered into the public safety profession in 1990 as an Emergency Medical Technician. He went on to obtain his licensure and certification as a paramedic and firefighter while working in both urban and rural areas throughout the State of Michigan. During this time, Officer Bastianelli concurrently served 6 years in the Army National Guard where he obtained military occupational skills in both infantry and combat medicine. He received an honorable discharge in 1995 to further pursue his law enforcement career. For the past 11 years, he has served as a police officer obtaining an extensive background in firearms as well as subject control, unarmed combat, and less lethal technology training methods. He currently serves as the Department Training Officer for the third largest police agency in Oakland County, Michigan where he instructs in numerous aspects of police physical skills. Believing in the importance of proper training for new police officers and reservists, he instructs in multiple capacities at the Wayne County Regional Police Academy where he is a Master Instructor and actively advocates innovative training methods around the State of Michigan. Brian is a founding member of the Great Lakes Self-Defense Association and member of the Live Safe Academy, LLC instructor team. 

*LIVE SAFE ACADEMY, LLC* (LSA) is a proud member of the Better Business Bureau (BBB), National Rifle Association (NRA) Business Alliance and the Great Lakes Self-Defense Association (GLSDA) Instructor Alliance Program. Our experienced, dedicated staff consists of law enforcement officers, attorneys, military personnel, registered nurses, and professional educators and trainers. All of our instructors are certified through nationally recognized organizations. We specialize in the training of first aid, assault and crime prevention, unarmed force methods, less lethal and lethal tools of force, including sharp and impact weapons, chemical defense sprays, basic and advanced firearm training and Concealed Pistol License (CPL) workshops. Our programs focus on reality based, Force-on-Force training, target-focused shooting, skill integration, and concealed carry tactics. 

*WHO:*

     Participants must be one of the following: 

     Concealed Pistol License (CPL) holder
  Law Enforcement Officer 
  Military Personnel w/Proof of Handgun Training  

*WHAT: *

 On Saturday, 6-4-05, Little Joe will teach his 8-hour Threat-Focused shooting program. This course was originally developed for the Advanced Law Enforcement Training Camp in Utah and has never before been presented to the public. Joe has been teaching this program at the LETC since 1998, the year following Colonel Applegates now famous presentation. Joe studied with Colonel Applegate directly and is the leading pioneer in bringing these methods to Michigan law enforcement. Topics will include Survival Stress and Combat Performance, The Fighting Platform, Threat-Focused Shooting Methods, Patterns of Movement and Third Party Defense Issues. 

 On Sunday, 6-5-05, Brian will teach his 8-hour Advanced Combative Handgun Applications workshop, which was originally developed to train new officers in combat shooting fundamentals. Designed to improve and reinforce reactive shooting skills through an array of real-world situational applications, the techniques taught will augment your overall gun handling and weapon deployment skills, greatly improving your state of combat readiness. This hands on seminar will consist of minimal classroom and maximum range time. As with Joes program, this course has never before been presented to the public. Topics will include Dynamics of Lethal Encounters, Body Mechanics & Economy of Motion, Alternate Position Handgun Deployments, Cover & Concealment Principles and Multiple Threat Engagement. 

*STUDENT FEE:*

     $225.oo (GLSDA members will receive a $25.oo discount)


   Best Wishes,
  Ian Kinder
  Live Safe Academy, LLC

      >

     LIVE SAFE ACADEMY, LLC
www.livesafeacademy.com
LiveSafe@juno.com
  [font=&quot]586.771.8487[/font]


----------



## Cruentus (Apr 12, 2005)

Hi Ian.  :wavey: 

If your able to make this one, I would highly recommend it!

 :ultracool


----------

